# Aggressive 8weeks old pup biting



## helenluu94 (Feb 5, 2013)

My 8weeks old German shepherd pup has randomly developed aggressive bitting behavior and barking!

It's been 2 weeks since we brought her home with us from a well trusted breeder, at first she was really quiet and shy. A few days down the line she became more playful and obedient. Just about a couple of days ago she became more aggressive and started to aggressively bite ! At first it was just a few nibbles and scratches here there on my arms and legs, but just today she started to sink her teeth in deeper and more aggressively. I have tried different methods such as buy more toys, chew bones, the 'no!' Method, the time out method and even consulted professional help but it just made things worse!! 







I need help urgently! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Well first, everyone always gives a warning that if pups are taken away from mom before 8 weeks there can be major behavioral issues. Second, He is only 8 weeks? he is just bored and playing and does not know any better. Just a baby with shark teeth.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

1. A respected breeder will not allow ANY of their pups to leave their mother until the pups are at LEAST 8 weeks old. 2. An eight week old pup is not being aggressive. A hard player, yes. Aggressive, no. 

Carry a toy with you at all times. When your pup starts getting mouthy, give her the toy. If she continues being mouthy, put her in a 10 second time out away from you. NICELY put her in the time out. As you're putting her in the timeout, tell her "timeout" and close her behind a door for ten seconds. Repeat as necessary. Consult with a trainer who understands GSDs and LIKES them if you need further assistance. Your pup was taken from her mother too soon. Those first 8 weeks allow for your pup to learn from litter mates on some bite inhibition.


----------



## Raintheshepherd (Jan 8, 2013)

This is part of the GSD "Shark" period. All puppies do it, but shepherds tend to be much more forceful and rough as most powerful breeds are. 
All you can do is redirect with toys and don't let her mouth you ever! A firm no, give her a toy. 
She isn't doing anything out of the ordinary,my female is now 9months old, it wasn't till she was 16weeks that I completely had her not biting. She was ferocious as a pup and drew blood on me a couple of times, (only because I wasn't paying attention and she latched on trying to start a game). She would bark at me and have a growl, like what pups do when they play with one another.I just persisted with starting something else, doing obedience, going for a walk, or playing with a toy. I guarantee that your girls brothers and sisters are probably doing the same to their new owners. 
Give it time, be firm and be patient. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

If I had a dime for every post about an 'aggressive' young pup, I'd be RICH! It's so sad that there are SO many terrible breeders out there that kick those pups out for $$ before 8 weeks old. They think that once weaning is done, they are done. Shows a total lack of understanding of these pups!! IMO, I'd return the pup and get a refund from the 'breeder'. Then save your pennies and go to an actual reputable breeder. Health guarantees, hip guarantees, and a more well adjusted pup that has learned some bite inhibition from the litter mates and mom. Supporting these breeders just means they'll breed more. Who knows what kind of temperament this pup has? Or what kind of health issues you could be facing down the road? Last question, why did you get a GSD without reading about them? The first thing out there about GSD pups is how they play, and how much biting they can do..


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

we got ours at exactly 7 weeks. And he was a biter - very normal!

And work at it - he will learn bite inhibition.


BTW ours is now 5+yo and still is mouthy! but has learned great bite inhibition to where i can let him take a 3/4" little biscuit from between my lips!

Work on it with your baby!

He is NOT aggressive - just a baby puppy playing the only way he knows how to. 

*Your* job is to teach him how you want him to play!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Redirect onto toys. It doesn't seem like it will ever get better, but it will.

It's unfortunate that this breeder let the puppy go before the MINIMUM 8 weeks of age mark. Puppies learn so much of their discipline from their mom's in those two weeks. Two weeks doesn't seem like much to a human, but to a puppy, it's a world of difference, and a good breeder would know this.

You'll know better for next time, but for now, just keep redirecting. Cute pup, BTW.


----------

